# NOT skunked this trip!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Picked up my brother for some bank fishing for catfish at 07:00; then headed for the Ohio River. We got our lines in the river around 07:30. River was very clear little current, and cloud cover kept the sun from heating thing up. There was a light up river breeze that helped cooling thing off. Nothing was going on until I got a bite around 09:40, I hook the fish!! I landed a 40 inch GARR, digital scale read 27 pounds 6 oz. Now there is one LESS Garr in the river 


At 10:00 my brother got a bite and hooked the fish, that fish swam into a sang before it could be landed. My brother has to break his line; he never saw the fish. The sun was out now and cranking up the heat, so we packed it in at 10:30 and headed home. WE at least had 2 bites and I did catch a fish! Odds are when it cools down we might hit that place again.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Norb, pretty sure that gar isn't 27 lbs, was that a typo? maybe 7 lbs, just asking, if your scale said that I need to get one like that, LOL at least you got a good fight out of a bigger Long Nose Gar, I love those guys, they really fight well and are quite the sportfish!! With no current in the river, gar can be caught anywhere so at least you had a good bend in the rod! Good Job


----------



## mocha (Sep 21, 2014)

U r back in action caught 2 10 pound shovels in the muskingum lost one 15 to 20 on the anchor rope just below the boat drum was the best bait for me that night


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I must admit trying to get the scale in the beak of the gar was trickyI was not eager to fool around with the teeth. So I lifted it off the ground and did a quick read as it flopped around. I did not try reading it twice. But there is one less gar stealing bait. 

I had planned on getting out in the boat today but the rain storms and steady rain today killed that . see what the river does maybe next week going out in the boat.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

just to clarify, you killed the gar for no other reason than that you were going after different species?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

pppatrick said:


> just to clarify, you killed the gar for no other reason than that you were going after different species?


I'm anxious to hear this explanation as well.


----------



## JAM82 (Jun 6, 2016)

nlcat... Have you ever heard of wanton waste?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

heck other then when I'm in a catfish tourney, I really enjoy catching big gar and even drum and the occasional hybrid when I'm fishing the Ohio, I think the bigger gar are really quite a gamefish, they fight hard, long runs, jump and often tail walk and always make one last fast strong run when they see the boat or net. I realize they they take a little respect when unhooking and there gill plates are quite sharp but with pliers handy can easily be unhooked.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The State record long-nose gar is 25 lbs and around 50 inches in lenth, you may need to recalibrate your scale.
I really enjoy fishing for gar and agree with salmonid, the larger fish are very sporting.
They have been in our river systems a "million" years and haven't done tooo
much damage to other species so far--- probably no need to execute them.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

the headline of thes paper will read

"Man catches new state record longnose gar. Kills and it leaves it in the bank for the racoons to eat."


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

I hate people like this. Stupid fools.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

daughter had one about record size once she got it to the boat im standing there in awa its almost as big around as a loaf of bread then flopped and gone


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Long ago, a member who use to post here got one that was like 54", but half the weight of the state record


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I really wish that I had a picture of one I caught out of salt creek. It was a big female with a bunch of small males trying to get her lovin. I guarantee she was at least 50" and faaaaaaat... I had an old katana flip phone at the time. I took a picture, then put the phone back under my hat (I used to keep it there when wading). 15 minutes later, slipped on a rock and landed flat on my back in 4 foot of current. The phone was never seen again. Lol


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, it's pretty cool to see all the horny little boys circling a bigger lady!! It's good that most guys don't mind catching them because sometimes, they are all that's around at the time. Take advantage of them and use them to keep your timing in shape while using lures, try landing them on small crappie jigs,, what a blast!!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

it just blows my mind that people will just leave them on the bank to die, like they are really gonna diminish the population. these fish have literally survived everything mother nature can possibly throw at them for millions of years, and they're STILL here in large numbers. you're basically taking one straw out of the hay bail.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Long ago, a member who use to post here got one that was like 54", but half the weight of the state record


that was Jack, Flathunter.. I might have that pic somewhere it was taken in Paint creek and was a supertanker!! probably high teens in weight!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I caught one at Meldahl several years ago that I measured at 52" but I didn't get a weight. I didn't know what the record was and I just released it, I don't think it weighed 25 lbs but it gave me a hell of a fight. Some guys just throw them up on the bank to make a stinking mess and think they are doing something good I guess, I don't get it.


----------



## Gods fisherman (Apr 22, 2016)

They are in the cycle of nature. I always thougtht they helped keep the rivers clean. Go big Blue.


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

As a predominantly bass fisherman..... Really I've found them as an asset sometimes. They reveal baitfish, period. If they're there so are everything else that I want to catch feeding on almost the exact same thing.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Have you guys ever been in a small boat on a little river and accidentally went over top of a couple of them?? What mayhem when you are getting relaxed!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thompy04 said:


> As a predominantly bass fisherman..... Really I've found them as an asset sometimes. They reveal baitfish, period. If they're there so are everything else that I want to catch feeding on almost the exact same thing.


 Hey Thompy, we catch Smallies at Greenup right in the middle of them. but they will shred a shad in a second!!


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/once-...n=Daily-8.4-main&utm_term=WOS Main Production


----------

